# Minerals for Buckings and Doelings



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

So gang, can you guys sort of list out to me the minerals you guys get?

I would like something either from amazon,TSC, etc. thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I get Sweetlix Meatmaker from Jeffers.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I have been using these for a couple months now:

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...all-season-cattle-minerals-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/purina-6-phosphorus-cattle-mineral-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

We use Purina wind and storm cattle minerals from TSC. Our goats seem to love the taste and don't shy away from them. These minerals were recommended to us from someone else on the forum several months ago.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

You know I've seen these at TSC, but saw the cow on there and figured it wouldnt be good for the Go-Tees, but now that I know better I'm going to check it out. Thanks Gang! :bookgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sweetlix Meatmaker.

American stockman SE90, we are very deficient and it has higher selenium in it.
They do have SE30 as well, lower selenium.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Any thoughts on these?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That UC goat mineral is not good. Sweetlix is a good mineral.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Problem is I can only get sweetlix by having them send it and shipping costs as much as the actual mineral


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look at all the local farm stores and see what they have or can order.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks I have been. And I have been calling them all too. So in WI from the peninsula to the other side of Lake Michigan -very little to pick from! So annoying. I have checked in Central Wisconsin in Marshfield. Checked on Prince, Tractor Supply, Fleet farm, the coops in several counties,...still haven’t found them. We can’t buy an entire pallet, a ton of minerals would last us more than a century! We don’t have that many goats!

A hardware store easy if here is going to try to get the Right now Onyx, but she said they have to order 4 pallets and can’t afford to do that either, as they only have a couple goat customers 

However, as they deal with the company there is an outside chance she can get the salesperson to throw a bag on 

I am not holding my breath!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

@odieclark, have you tried just some o' them normal TSC cattle minerals?

Jeffers has the Sweetlix minerals, but yeah, as you said, with shipping it doubles the price. But you can buy 2, then add something else that's small and get free shipping (if the order is over $49)! 2 should last a while.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

It still seems due to weight they continue to charge the extra for shipping 

Maybe I am doing something wrong


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

odieclark said:


> Problem is I can only get sweetlix by having them send it and shipping costs as much as the actual mineral


Where are you ordering it from? I'm pretty sure Jeffers shipping isn't too bad.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

odieclark said:


> Problem is I can only get sweetlix by having them send it and shipping costs as much as the actual mineral


Where are you ordering it from? I'm pretty sure Jeffers shipping isn't too bad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

I think I will have to call them as when I tried filling in an order the shipping was $21, even if my order total was higher than the required.


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

Couldn't find Sweetlix anywhere near me for the longest time. Imagine my surprise when I went into one of the local Buchheit farm stores and saw two bags of Sweetlix! This is the only, and I mean only mineral my goats have ever paid any attention to. They even eat it some, LOL.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Funny -on the find!

Just had the same experience with Penicillin at a hardware store while shoppers by for minerals for goats and some flowers!

Penicillin for whatever reason has been impossible to get around here! Even the vets are out! So odd!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

macmad said:


> Couldn't find Sweetlix anywhere near me for the longest time. Imagine my surprise when I went into one of the local Buchheit farm stores and saw two bags of Sweetlix! This is the only, and I mean only mineral my goats have ever paid any attention to. They even eat it some, LOL.


Oh my gosh, so I was going to go ahead and pay up for the goats and Jeffers is SOLD OUT!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too for the longest time couldn't find sweetlix, went to the next town over and they had it at their feed store.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Goat scout. No I didn’t try other TSC minerals. Think one best was Sprout, & thought that wasn’t the best


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I will take a pic of it later but i got some minerals frm TSC...lol my two spoiled goats were like..eh what is this crap dad? Sand?!!?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Truly a goat look!


----------

